# Sir Vape (Complaint)



## muller.s (21/11/22)

Just wanted to share my experience with Sir Vape, I recently bought the Vandy Vape aio.5 from them, and this was my 3rd, maybe 4th order from them, this time, like every other time!! The shopping experience was flawless, order was received faster than expected, and well packaged.

If this type of service continues, i will be bankrupt!! 

Jokes aside!, thanks Sir Vape, amazing service! 10/5 stars!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Sir Vape (22/11/22)

Thank you for your support

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

